# Holes (not rust) in floorpan?



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Seal them. They might have been for some bracket or something. If it's factory holes, paint will be all the way through them inside. If someone drilled them, inside of the hole will be bare metal. If that's the case, car might have had water leak inside and someone came up with bright idea of - yep, drain holes. 
Factory drain holes are about inch in size and have rubber plugs in them.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Not likely to be the case with the Buick, but many Volvo's had holes with rubber "bleeders" in them.

The idea being if they filled with water, the weight of the water would allow it to escape.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Most any vehicle will have drain holes in the floor with some kind of plug or plate covering them. They are probably there for draining chemicals and paints that the bodies are dipped in during the manufacturing process.

In your case it's more likely that someone drilled their own drain holes. The coincidence of the wrecked carpet, the window needing molding, and the holes points to water in the car. Hope it doesn't smell musty when warm weather comes.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the bad weatherstripping is on the opposite side-- which is why I didn't make the connection. And the seat doesn't appear to have any water damage. I just wanted to have an idea of what I needed to do before installing some sound deadener and carpet.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Pull the door panel. Inside there is a plastic sheet to keep water from leaking into the car. If the sheet is torn or pulled loose it will leak, ruin the carpet, etc. Bonnyville's were notorious for this. Buicks may have the same issue. Use spray adhesive to reattach it if it's loose.


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

You could rivot those holes (if you find a rivot large enough), put some nuts and bolts with washers and silicone in between or use JB Weld to seal them.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I passed on the car, and got a Grand Am instead. Thanks for the suggestions, though.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I saw one show, they called those felony holes. Drug dealers put holes in the floor of their car, and if the cops were chasing them, they drop the drugs through the holes. You never know


----------

